# A Confession



## Spelling Bee (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't browse this forum as much and I used to, so I think the time has come for me to get this off my chest.

Some of you might remember a guy back in the Yuku and Forumer days of the CWCki community called "Bender B Rodriguez", that was me.
I wasn't a famous person in the community or anything, but a lot of people loved the Chris-related videos and photoshops I did, and I was the one who designed the forum's logo when we moved from Yuku to Forumer(and funnily enough, I redesigned it as SpellingBee when we moved to the http://www.cwckiforums.com domain).

I then got permabanned at the beginning of 2012 for making fun of bronies and whining about how it was an unfair ban.
After that I pretty much vanished, I initially had a dumb "Hah, I don't need the CWCki community! I'm strong and independent!" attitude about it but decided to come back after a few months under a new alias so I could start off on with clean slate.
And after that I pretty much continued what I did before, I made some chris-related videos and photoshops and even made a set of animated smilies for the current forum.

I'm so sorry about the things I did back then. and to the people who were my friends back in the Yuku and Forumer days, I've missed you guys


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 7, 2013)

Apology accepted.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure what to make of this...


----------



## Male (Jun 7, 2013)

We can still see each other right?


----------



## pickleniggo (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't remember any of this, just the username. But I'm glad you got that off your chest and all things considered you've been cool ever since so keep on keepin' on, my friend.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh yeah, I remember banning you.


----------



## Niachu (Jun 7, 2013)

Funny thing about this community. A lot of people who get banned want back.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 7, 2013)

I think you've made up for your past behavior with that LOVEQUEST video.

Also, darkhorse816 told me she liked BenderBRodriguez.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 7, 2013)

that song is infectious


----------



## spaps (Jun 7, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Funny thing about this community. A lot of people who get banned want back.


But mostly jcrowley.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 7, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Funny thing about this community. A lot of people who get banned want back.



Yeah. Funny how just about *every* banned user has tried to come back at least once.


----------



## Male (Jun 7, 2013)

Pssh, what losers


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 7, 2013)

As some of you may know, my IP was accidentally banned last July. Frankly, it sucked. The original forum being TOSed was a blessing in disguise for me.


----------



## Male (Jun 7, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> As some of you may know, my IP was accidentally banned last July. Frankly, it sucked. The original forum being TOSed was a blessing in disguise for me.


Hi Tacowizz


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was that the guy who droned on too much about working at a haunted house, and acted in some Cartoon Network/Disney shows?


----------



## darkhorse816 (Jun 8, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> I think you've made up for your past behavior with that LOVEQUEST video.
> 
> Also, darkhorse816 told me she liked BenderBRodriguez.



Trombonista's right. BenderBRodriguez was/is one of my favorite posters. You, the Hulkster, and Grandma Betty will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## Surtur (Jun 8, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> spaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was Chit.


----------



## Bugaboo (Jun 8, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> spaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw he was the guy who thought vaccines cause autism and wouldn't shut up about it. Ever.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah jcrowley believed in a lot of conspiracy theories, especially that vaccines are a proven cause of autism. He brought it up in at least most (if not all) of the threads he posted in. And then when he was finally permabanned (he had a lot of warnings because the mods are nice) he made an obvious sockpuppet to ask why he was banned.

Edit: Come to think of it jcrowley had a billion and one autism conspiracys (and concpiracys in general). I'm pretty sure jcrowley one the one who said that it's a good thing Bob 'n Barb never sent Chris to the special school because Chris was guaranteed to be abused by the teachers at the "institution", as well as saying that Nikola Tesla invented all sorts of crazy high tech inventions but the government hid/destroyed the plans in order to abuse us with not-so high tech devices and illegally high electricity bills. Or something. Somebody ranted about these two things and I'm pretty sure it was jcrowley.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 8, 2013)

urfuckingdaddy is always trying to comeback too.


----------



## Surtur (Jun 8, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> urfuckingdaddy is always trying to comeback too.



He is one of my favorite lolcows.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 8, 2013)

Kinda off-topic, but I remembered that a few years ago I browsed through the Yuku forums and there's one poster posted about how he wished that Chris should die in jail or something like that during the 28 October 2011 saga. Who is he again?


----------



## Spelling Bee (Jun 8, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Kinda off-topic, but I remembered that a few years ago I browsed through the Yuku forums and there's one poster posted about how he wished that Chris should die in jail or something like that during the 28 October 2011 saga. Who is he again?


I think I remember someone like that, he was acting like a-log pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 8, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> urfuckingdaddy is always trying to comeback too.


The thorn symbol and Chelsea Wolfe... 

I got my only warning on any version of the CWCki Forums from Chit on the SpergCityZone iteration of the forums for "trolling", I used the thorn symbol twice in a sarcastic comment.


----------



## spaps (Jun 8, 2013)

Stratochu said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious, why do we hate the thorn symbol? It doesn't seem like that big of a nuisance. Am I missing something? Is there some kind of hidden meaning behind the symbol?


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 8, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Stratochu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urfuckingdaddy used it instead of "th" the way Nick Bate uses O's instead of U's (in other words exclusively and all the time, he shitposted and trolled in almost every thread with the thorn symbol used at least once in almost every thread, and it became hated because it was everywhere and was annoying, kind of like how jcrowley got vaccine to become a hated word.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jun 8, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> Was that the guy who *droned on too much about working at a haunted house*, and acted in some Cartoon Network/Disney shows?



Lol.


----------



## Male (Jun 8, 2013)

Stratochu said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thorn what?


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 8, 2013)

urfuckingdaddy has been nothing but a thorn in our side.


----------



## Male (Jun 8, 2013)

Who's that guy that got banned for being very creepy with the female forum members?


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 8, 2013)

That might have been either Chitoryu12 (although he was only creepy to BlueberryRagamuffin) or punchabunch (but he was creepy to male members as well).


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 8, 2013)

All the banned users have a habit of being creeps. Chit was a creep to two female members here (and later proved to be creepy to any woman who said the word "vagina" at least once in their lives), punchabunch was a creep to everyone, urfuckingdaddy is a creep to girls over twitter, TacoWiz had a babyfur fetish, greenaum and sonichuchurocket were creeps to female members here, and PDK was just creepy looking. Oh, and then there was that Kengel guy who seemed like a creep but was just awkward and spergy.


----------



## BigAltheGreat921 (Jun 8, 2013)

What did Vincent and BathSalts4Breakfast get banned for? I know Xanatos got the boot for talking about prison rape, which many saw as A-logging towards Chris.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 8, 2013)

BigAltheGreat921 said:
			
		

> What did Vincent and BathSalts4Breakfast get banned for?



Vincent was PDK and the latter was a shitposter.


----------



## Bgheff (Jun 8, 2013)

BigAltheGreat921 said:
			
		

> What did Vincent and BathSalts4Breakfast get banned for? I know Xanatos got the boot for talking about prison rape, which many saw as A-logging towards Chris.



I think they were ban evading.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 8, 2013)

Anthrillica literally _was_ A-log, correct?

As long as we're digging up old dirt, Chit was also creepy to a female member named dweeb.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 8, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> As long as we're digging up old dirt, Chit was also creepy to a female member named dweeb.


I already stated that, unless you thought I was talking about Iakopa, but he wasn't technically a creep to her because she didn't mind what he said (even though most people would have).


----------



## darkhorse816 (Jun 8, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Anthrillica literally _was_ A-log, correct?
> 
> As long as we're digging up old dirt, Chit was also creepy to a female member named dweeb.



I think Anthrillica was a guy who wanted to be in A-log's little circle, so he created a fake account.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 8, 2013)

Speaking of old dirt, back on spergcityzone in November Aaron Burr/ Chancellor Aspergagus sent me a PM telling me was once tempbanned on the previous forum after another user "spread lies" about him and the mods didn't give him a chance to tell his side of the story.

I wonder what that was about.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 8, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> Speaking of old dirt, back on spergcityzone in November Aaron Burr/ Chancellor Aspergagus sent me a PM telling me was once tempbanned on the previous forum after another user "spread lies" about him and the mods didn't give him a chance to tell his side of the story.
> 
> I wonder what that was about.


I think I do recall him being banned, and I questioned the hell out of it because he rarely posted. I think it was either a three day ban or admin leniency that resulted in him coming back, but he's gone again now for reasons we know.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> sparklemilhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I spent way way way too much time scrolling past his posts about that place I was like:


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 8, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> pickleniggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just always thought he was full of himself. Constantly posting shirtless pics, acting like he was hot shit for being a movie extra, trying to get the attention of every female poster, trying to get pics of them, and then telling them he wants to fuck them when they're in too deep, etc. Like, I had to force myself to like him only because I thought everyone else here liked him. Honestly, I feared for anyone who posted about being moderately into guns, anyone with glasses, and apparently, anyone with a lisp because he would never shut up about how he thought lisps were attractive.

Although honestly, I still keep tabs on some of the banned users from here like Chit, urfuckingdaddy, TacoWiz, PDK, etc. None of them have changed since being banned.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jun 8, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> pickleniggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Lol, well, it was that and the fact that he sucked the fun out of the forum once he became a mod. Like, anything you said he would jump down your throat - even if you were just saying something in jest.


----------



## Bgheff (Jun 8, 2013)

Pretty much all of the banned are and were assholes.  It was an integral part of getting banned.


----------



## spaps (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Banned Members*

So while we're on the topic of banned members, what was Osfos banned for? I remember that his banning started up the Spergcityzone war of 2012, but I never actually knew what he was banned for.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Banned Members*



			
				spaps said:
			
		

> So while we're on the topic of banned members, what was Osfos banned for? I remember that his banning started up the Spergcityzone war of 2012, but I never actually knew what he was banned for.


He apparently got into heated debates with a lot of members and wouldn't cool it with the oligarchy shit. Eventually, Smokedaddy got fed up with it and put the hammer down on him. After that, he logged into an alt account he had created months in advance and leaked his personal messages to everyone.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rare pic of a banned member:


----------



## Bgheff (Jun 8, 2013)

He had a habit of picking fights, trolling and harassing people.  That got him a few days, but while he was on his vacation he tried to leak a bunch of PM's and random crap to everyone on the forums to stir up trouble.  I've tried to read through "CWCkileaks" a few times, but gave up because it was so boring.  He said if he was permabanned he would TOS the forum, and shortly after he was banned it got TOSed.

Him and several people mainly just wanted to be admins, and had angry fits because they didn't get the power they wanted.


----------



## Surtur (Jun 8, 2013)

Bathsalts4Breakfast was banned for posting creepy Chris rape fics and fetish posts.


----------



## spaps (Jun 8, 2013)

Why does this forum attract so many assholes?


----------



## Bgheff (Jun 9, 2013)

We laugh at a retarded guy.  not everyone does it for the right reasons.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jun 9, 2013)

Bgheff said:
			
		

> Him and several people mainly just wanted to be admins, and had angry fits because they didn't get the power they wanted.


People who beg for power usually don't get it. And for good reason.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jun 9, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> I just always thought he was full of himself. Constantly posting shirtless pics, acting like he was hot shit for being a movie extra, trying to get the attention of every female poster.



I must of mentioned that I'm a fat chick early on, because he never bothered me. Advantage: Sparklemilhouse.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 9, 2013)

I got along with Chit pretty well but that's probably because he must have thought I was a girl since most of my avatars feature a female.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 12, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> Speaking of old dirt, back on spergcityzone in November Aaron Burr/ Chancellor Aspergagus sent me a PM telling me was once tempbanned on the previous forum after another user "spread lies" about him and the mods didn't give him a chance to tell his side of the story.
> 
> I wonder what that was about.



Bgheff said he PMed people about wanting to fuck ancient female statues or something.  That might have been it.  

As for OP I don't even remember any of that.  Making fun of bronies is funny IMO and also you created a couple of great Chris parody videos.  If there is any issue currently I'm assuming it's ban evasion, but I guess it's good you came clean about it and it'll be up to the mods to handle if they choose to.


----------



## Lil (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a confession



Spoiler



[youtube]zFosUj6A22c[/youtube]



I'm so sorry


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 12, 2013)

Little-Lovely said:
			
		

> I have a confession
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got another confession to make...



Spoiler



[youtube]K_alOzIBZ8o[/youtube]


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 12, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Why does this forum attract so many assholes?



It does not. Just, some. The majority are pretty fucking legit people. I feel the assholes get weeded out pretty quickly. Natural selection at it's best.


----------



## MY 405 (Jun 12, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Honestly, I met Chit IRL last summer and he could not have been nicer to me and my SO (and I'm fairly certain we both fall into Hambeast territory here). So, maybe that was it, or that we're fucking old, or it's that I DO work in the film industry (which I try to keep quiet about) but he was on his best behaviour, funny, went out of his way to join us for dinner and we had a great time with him.  He reminded me of, well, a young actor who wants desperately to make his way in the business, which is what he is.  I honestly don't know what he did to the other board members here, and that's none of my business, but he never pulled it on me and I'm really disappointed to hear about this side of him.  I hope to meet some more of you IRL one day -- because apparently I have a great time with even the JERKS here.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 13, 2013)

is the voice in the "lovequest" video saying "adrian brody"?


----------



## MY 405 (Jun 13, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> is the voice in the "lovequest" video saying "adrian brody"?




It is. It's a dead on parody of BRODYQUEST on youtube.

 But I swear to god, all the shit that's following Adrien Brody isn't half as funny as that Jerkop following OPL!


----------



## Male (Jun 14, 2013)

N





			
				Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> That might have been either Chitoryu12 (although he was only creepy to BlueberryRagamuffin) or punchabunch (but he was creepy to male members as well).


Nah I remember this one member that was banned for wanting to make some sort of calender of the cwcki females?


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 14, 2013)

That was greenaum, Male.


----------



## Niachu (Jun 14, 2013)

I thought it was Sonichurocket.


----------



## c-no (Jun 14, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> I just always thought he was full of himself. Constantly posting shirtless pics, acting like he was hot shit for being a movie extra, trying to get the attention of every female poster, trying to get pics of them, and then telling them he wants to fuck them when they're in too deep, etc. Like, I had to force myself to like him only because I thought everyone else here liked him. Honestly, I feared for anyone who posted about being moderately into guns, anyone with glasses, and apparently, anyone with a lisp because he would never shut up about how he thought lisps were attractive.
> 
> Although honestly, I still keep tabs on some of the banned users from here like Chit, urfuckingdaddy, TacoWiz, PDK, etc. None of them have changed since being banned.


So Chit was like that? Forgive me for my ignorance but  I did not know he was like that. I knew Chit mentioned working at a haunted house back in 2012 around October ( It was in a thread of what we would do on Halloween on something, btw I dressed up a Chris for Halloween.), but to read that he acted like he was special for being a movie extra is pathetic. All you would do as an extra is just doing something random whether it's going through a door or acting as "random zombie victim #27". But to see how he tried to get pics of female posters and wanting to do it to them is just disturbing. I know have less respect for him.


----------



## Midnight Kissy Bull (Jun 14, 2013)

I always got the impression that Chit took his job as a mod WAY too seriously. I usually just skimmed over his posts because I didn't care for his attitude. Yes, there are young people who are wise beyond their years, but Chit _loved_ showing off his "wisdom" and tried really hard to talk over the heads of those older and more experienced than him.

While we're talking about former forum members, I found myself thinking about Mew today. It's odd... in a way, I miss him, but the new forum is peaceful without him. :/


----------



## Male (Jun 14, 2013)

Tromb: ah right thanks

Mew was a little strange but he seemed to be alright at times. I wasn't here when Youknowwhathappened but apparently he threw a fit over Blue getting banned? Which is weird because I remember they used to antagonise each other.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 15, 2013)

He did throw a fit, yes.

Before my accidental banning last July I think I remember Osfos and Blueberry not getting along? (Osfos rubbed many people the wrong way) Now they're married! Amazing what can happen in a few months.

During my exile I found her on youtube and she did her best to try and help me get back on the forum. That's why I have a little tribute to her.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 15, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> Mew was a little strange but he seemed to be alright at times. I wasn't here when Youknowwhathappened but apparently he threw a fit over Blue getting banned? Which is weird because I remember they used to antagonise each other.


Yeah, Mew got angry at the admins for banning the 'wrong people' and said that 'that CRACKWHORE trombonista should have been banned instead'. To be honest, I've never been a huge fan of Mew. I think it's got something to do with his morbid sense of humour (he used to post pretty disgusting pictures). Speaking of which, what happened to Mewtwo and Anathame (they were from the old yuku forums)? Are they still posting here but under different usernames?


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 15, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Male said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I left for like a week because of those pictures. Mewtwo was Mew as well because he lost his password or something on Yuku, and Anathame... well, nobody really knows where he went. Some say he went crazy. Some say he paces around Fashion Square Mall for hours these days...


----------



## MysticMisty (Jun 15, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Dark Mirror Hole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only disgusting picture I remember Mew posted was the one of Chris showing off his asshole. But in all honesty I don't really know any of the banned members. My feelings of the ones I'm aware of are either neutral or dislike.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 15, 2013)

Mew got BLANGRY at me for making this avatar for him.


----------



## Niachu (Jun 15, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Male said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anathame is Crazy Pacer.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 15, 2013)

I remembered the breakdown of Mew on the second forumer. Initially in her post she even posted a picture from the "Offended" ED article.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 15, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Dark Mirror Hole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And about a dozen other accounts that he forgot the passwords to.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 15, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Dark Mirror Hole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of photos did he post?



			
				Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> I remembered the breakdown of Mew on the second forumer. Initially in her post she even posted a picture from the "Offended" ED article.



Mew is a male, just a really girly one.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 16, 2013)

So apparently Chit's still sour over losing his precious mod status and reputation.

On another forum in a Sonichu thread:

"But no, the people that his "fandom" attracts can be pretty damn weird. Not as weird as him (that's quite difficult), but you do end up with a lot of mental disorders and general weirdos."

He did mention the fact that he was a moderator here and didn't mention the fact that he was banned from here, still insisting he withdrew from the community. He's never mentioned anything good about this forum the way he would when he was still around, insisting that everyone here has some sort of mental disorder. Don't worry, I replied to the thread with this:

"Everyone I've met that was interested in Sonichu or Chris Chan has been above average intelligence, emotionally stable, and good looking to boot." bc it's true and i luv u all


----------



## Bgheff (Jun 16, 2013)

Do you guys more in the same circles or something or do you track Chit down?  Granted, it's amusing he's trying to avoid saying he was banned, but also weird of people from here to follow him around the internet.

Unless banned members come back here to post their lulz, I don't care to whatever corner of the internet they retreat to, I'm just glad they are banned.


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2013)

Everyone that gets banned from this forum has issues.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 16, 2013)

Bgheff said:
			
		

> Do you guys more in the same circles or something or do you track Chit down?


When it comes to tracking, I usually stop after the user is banned from here, but this is kind of a forum that I became a part of, so now I just kind of post there and every now and then, he posts something about this forum. I don't really go out of my way to talk to him or troll him or anything. I'm really just sticking around there because of everyone else. I don't really care much for what he has to say about anything else these days, but when it involves the forum, I always take a good few minutes to laugh at it.


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm actually Saddam Hussein. I've been hanging around on some ranch in Texas with a drunk redneck and his guards for the last few years. He makes me, the President of Iraq, clear brush for him.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 16, 2013)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> I'm actually Saddam Hussein. I've been hanging around on some ranch in Texas with a drunk redneck and his guards for the last few years. He makes me, the President of Iraq, clear brush for him.


I know, Saddam. Who do you think the drunk redneck is?

haha, trold u so hard. go back 2 clean my brushes.


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 16, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Crazy Pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This man is the white devil. He is an infidel!


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 16, 2013)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah, and Allah is great and hot dogs are gross, your imagination is a wild place.

Now I want that toilet to fucking sparkle, or you and your friends aren't eating tonight.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 16, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Everyone that gets banned from this forum has issues.



what about an accidental banning?


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 16, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your issue is that you were accidentally banned.


----------



## Maloongoo (Jun 16, 2013)

MysticMisty said:
			
		

> Yeah jcrowley believed in a lot of conspiracy theories, especially that DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS are a proven cause of autism. He brought it up in at least most (if not all) of the threads he posted in. And then when he was finally permabanned (he had a lot of warnings because the mods are nice) he made an obvious sockpuppet to ask why he was banned.
> 
> Edit: Come to think of it jcrowley had a billion and one autism conspiracys (and concpiracys in general). I'm pretty sure jcrowley one the one who said that it's a good thing Bob 'n Barb never sent Chris to the special school because Chris was guaranteed to be abused by the teachers at the "institution", as well as saying that *Nikola Tesla invented all sorts of crazy high tech inventions but the government hid/destroyed the plans in order to abuse us with not-so high tech devices and illegally high electricity bills. Or something. Somebody ranted about these two things and I'm pretty sure it was jcrowley.*



That sounds like something from a Dean Koontz book I read recently. I think I remember him but he wasn't using the username jcrowley he stole a line from "The Dark Knight" and tried to pawn it off as his own


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 16, 2013)

I was just thinking about Anathame yesterday when I was reading a book and the word "anathema" was in a sentence.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 16, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you write some sort of continuation of the Sonichu series on the Yuku forums? I remember it being really awesome and I would constantly check for updates (this was before I registered).


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 16, 2013)

That wasn't me, but I'll gladly take credit for it.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah wait, I think that was TugboatCaptain.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 16, 2013)

My old avatar was the wrestler Tugboat.







Perhaps that caused the mix-up.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Jun 16, 2013)

That was Bitter Hearts (and its incomplete sequel Cold Hearts), I saved the whole thing and reposted it somewhere in the depths of the Sonichu forum.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 16, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It _wasn't_ accidental, you freak. SPERG!


----------



## Male (Jun 16, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accidental? You mean you don't remember? That one time you ate so much candy you started freaking out  all the members by putting a shirt over your head and shouting how you want TP for your bunghole?


----------



## Christ-Chan (Jun 16, 2013)

It's pretty funny, because two years or so back I used to be a regular on /cwc/ and there'd be the occasional thread on people from here (posters of the caliber of Mew or PDK) and it always kept me from visiting this place since those insights cemented a picture of this weird haven for A-logs, bronies and other outer fringe people gathering to find some common enemy to attain just some sense of self-worth and accomplishment.

But now that I've actually come here myself I find all those people are gone and (with a few exceptions, as with any place) that the posters here are reasonable and genuinely likable people! It's actually really cool.


----------



## Surtur (Jun 16, 2013)

Yea Im pretty amazing.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 17, 2013)

Christ-ian said:
			
		

> It's pretty funny, because two years or so back I used to be a regular on /cwc/ and there'd be the occasional thread on people from here (posters of the caliber of Mew or PDK) and it always kept me from visiting this place since those insights cemented a picture of this weird haven for A-logs, bronies and other outer fringe people gathering to find some common enemy to attain just some sense of self-worth and accomplishment.
> 
> But now that I've actually come here myself I find all those people are gone and (with a few exceptions, as with any place) that the posters here are reasonable and genuinely likable people! It's actually really cool.



I think that's part of the reason the mods crack down on 'Sperging so hard here now.


----------



## Null (Jun 17, 2013)

Pretty sure we just ban people we don't like. It's been working so far. It's really easy to tell if someone's going to be trouble or not. They can't not be a nuisance. Even if they come back a week later, they'll start off complacent and then slowly devolve.


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 17, 2013)

Mew was a nice guy. Too bad he was so crazy.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 18, 2013)

I miss Slimz. He was a pretty cool guy and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jun 18, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> punchabunch was a creep to everyone.



I remember this guy PM'ing me when I very first joined and I thought it was weird at the time.


----------



## Male (Jun 19, 2013)

Who _didn't_ get a pm from punchabunch? (Besides rio)


----------



## Bugaboo (Jun 19, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> Who _didn't_ get a pm from punchabunch? (Besides rio)


I didn't, I guess I wasn't cool enough or some shit


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 19, 2013)

I didn't.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 19, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> Who _didn't_ get a pm from punchabunch? (Besides rio)


I didn't get one.


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 19, 2013)

Hunger Mythos said:
			
		

> Male said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never did. I got one from jcrowley, one from Wyborova and one from Mew on one of the Forumer boards, one from urfuckingdaddy on SpergCityZone, and one from PDK on Yuku IIRC. PDK, Wyborova and Mew wanted to talk serial killers and mass murderers IIRC. Urfuckingdaddy and jcrowley wanted someone who reads and replies to all of their PMs and wanted to sperge about shit like Chelsea Wolfe and vaccines causing autism.


----------



## Niachu (Jun 19, 2013)

From punch? I did.

He was talking about dead cats.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 19, 2013)

If you didn't get a PM from Punch, it's because his main targets were the mods and the most active posters on the Chris board. He was really, really, really bored.

I'm friends with him on Steam. He's a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 19, 2013)

I only got a PM from punchabunch after I apologized for my part in the January incident. He forgave me.

I've also sent PMs to newcomers, but they just say "Welcome to the forum! Have fun!" or something like that.


----------



## Midnight Kissy Bull (Jun 19, 2013)

If I recall correctly, I never got a PM from punchabunch. Guess he doesn't have a thing for married wimmins. 

No, no, wait. I think I did get one, right after the whole Chitstorm (hurr hurr), wherein he explained what exactly went down. I'd been absent for a couple of days or more and publicly asked what happened among the banned members.


----------



## spaps (Jun 19, 2013)

Midnight Kissy Bull said:
			
		

> Chitstorm


----------



## Male (Jun 19, 2013)

You know what they say, Chit happens

Punch only PMs me whenever I change my set and wants to know where it's from.
Except that one time he told me to fuck him, that was something.


----------



## Surtur (Jun 19, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> You know what they say, Chit happens
> 
> Punch only PMs me whenever I change my set and wants to know where it's from.
> Except that one time he told me to fuck him, that was something.



wat


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 19, 2013)

I got a PM from punchabunch, he sent it on an old forum and i didnt notice it was there until the forum got TOS'd. like I looked in my mailbox, clicked to see who had sent me one, then *puff* the forum was gone. 

Man they were scary times, never knowing if our home would survive


----------



## CatParty (Jun 19, 2013)

i believe i still have the message saved where he called me "party of pussy"


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 19, 2013)

^ now THAT should be your rank


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jun 19, 2013)

He pm'd me saying he liked my avatar at the time or something. I thought it was weird cos it wasn't anything that couldn't have been said on one of the forums I'd posted in.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Jun 19, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> I only got a PM from punchabunch after I apologized for my part in the January incident. He forgave me.
> 
> I've also sent PMs to newcomers, but they just say "Welcome to the forum! Have fun!" or something like that.


What was the "January incident"?

Also, that's just plain nice what you did!


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 19, 2013)

What MKB calls the Chitstorm, I call the January incident, because it occurred in the middle of January.


----------



## Male (Jun 19, 2013)

Basically a member dun goofed which resulted in many people banned.
People we don't miss.


----------



## Null (Jun 19, 2013)

The only PM I have from punchabunch is from when he asked me if it was okay to talk about warez.

As for Chit, he was the only person I didn't like on the old board. He'd respond to me questioning everything I ever said after every post I made and kept referring to his obscurity in the movie industry as if it validated his points.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 19, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> Who _didn't_ get a pm from punchabunch? (Besides rio)



I did, but it was mostly requests to put Chris nudes in my sig.  I said I wouldn't, but I thought it was funny that he practically begged me to do it several times.  IDK the guy just kind of cracked me up.


----------



## Pikimon (Jun 20, 2013)

Back when I had mod powers over the Sonichu board (easiest job EVER!!!) the only issues I had was Osfos belittling some of the user's fanworks they had posted up. He would basically dissect every minuscle flaw that the story/comic had and act as if every flaw were an affront to the forums. I mostly responded by teasing him about his beliefs that the forum was an oligargy by editing all his posts in North Korea Propaganda style. For example:

"This fanfic sucks because the characters are such obvious ripoffs of_____ and you misspelled ______!!!"

Became

"Most glorious artwork you have made comrade! Our Dear Leader Champton and Director of Truth and Art Pikimon will be most pleased with your wonderous contribution to our People's Democratic Cwcki Forums! May you live a prosperous life and death to the imperialist pigs at /cwc/!"

However around this time when he had gotten news that me and a few other mods were not too fond of him (I found him detestablr for wanting to take down the forums in an chat because he didn't find the forums "fun" anymore) he began to send me really weird PMs. He first confronted me about me not liking him personally, and claimed that It would serve me better if I joined his "cause" (aparently he wanted to stage some kind of coup). I corrected him by saying that I found his actions unlikable but as a person I held no opinion about him.

One day I decided to post a picture of myself and my boyfriend on the General Forum. While I was laughing about someone comparing me and my boyfriend to John Travolta and Samuel Jackson in Pulp Fiction, I received a PM from Osfos, remarking that I wasn't to bad looking. I was a little creeped out by this especially since he had personally messaged me with the same picture except my boyfriend cropped out.

I brushed it off, and simply blocked his PM's to avoid his insanity to focus on getting RustyBlackleFord banned for good.


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 20, 2013)

I reported Punch to Champthom for harassment.

In 2011.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 20, 2013)

Pikimon said:
			
		

> he had personally messaged me with the same picture except my boyfriend cropped out.



 :? 



			
				Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> I reported Punch to Champthom for harassment.
> 
> In 2011.


----------



## The Mackers (Jun 20, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> As for Chit, he was the only person I didn't like on the old board. He'd respond to me questioning everything I ever said after every post I made and kept referring to his obscurity in the movie industry as if it validated his points.



That guy was a complete jerk to me shortly before the court date, something about this girl going to it with her friend, Cyan i think her name was, maybe. I was joking when I says for her to bring in recording equipment, and this douchebag jumps at me and tells her to ignore everything I said, and telling me to shut up... put me off posting on the forum altogether for a while, and when he turned out to be a creep, I was not the least bit surprised, and was very happy he went


----------



## Bgheff (Jun 20, 2013)

Osfos and Chit both were trying too hard to be "internet tough guy".  A title usually aimed at by 12-14 year old boys.  I think Punchabunch just enjoyed the peyote a bit too much, or was just one of those lost internet souls.


----------



## Pikimon (Jun 20, 2013)

Honestly Osfos and Chit were meant to be together, they are both creepy confrontational jerks.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay, now I gotta ask why Chitoryu12 was made a mod in the first place. I'm reminded of HeavyDDR from the Yu-Gi-Oh Abridged forums.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 20, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> Okay, now I gotta ask why Chitoryu12 was made a mod in the first place. I'm reminded of HeavyDDR from the Yu-Gi-Oh Abridged forums.


I'm pretty sure it was an impulse decision when the forum was getting an influx of spammers and shitposters after Chris's forum account was made public. Kind of like how I was an impulse pick after Chit lost his status and Yaks never returned.


----------



## Bgheff (Jun 20, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> trombonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 watching you.  Also, I miss Yaks, too bad she didn't come back.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 21, 2013)

Pikimon said:
			
		

> Honestly Osfos and Chit were meant to be together, they are both creepy confrontational jerks.



That oligarchy shit got _real_ old, _real _ fast. 

(and this is coming from one of his wife's biggest white knights      )


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 21, 2013)

I think Chit caused even more drama than Mew. The mods did their best to keep the Osfos stuff behind the scenes, but Chit was always the one starting an out-in-the-open flame war with him. Mew could start his raging about something (which was usually nothing), go away for awhile to cool off, and then come sauntering back with more laughs than harm done in retrospect. While Chit, on the other hand, would call Osfos out in a thread and act like such an asshat that everyone would start taking sides, escalating the situation. No apologies, no laughs; just pure smug and arrogance.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jun 21, 2013)

This thread is so juicy I wanna throw some steak sauce on it and cook it.   
Did Blue and Osfos really get married though? When the hell did that happen? (I would have sent them a nice gift, like a years supply of Orange Fanta or something.  )


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 21, 2013)

From what I've read here, they did get married. Though like I mentioned, I remember before I was banned nobody like osfos. So I wonder what happened in those few months.

Ah well, I say congrats to them though!


----------



## DV 259 (Jun 21, 2013)

Honestly, I thought Mew was hilarious.  I never took him too seriously and I think in one of the "introduction" threads (either on Yuku or the first iteration of forumer, when I finally stopped being afraid of you guys and peeked out from under the lurker blanket) I remember I'd posted "Mew is wonderful" because I thought he was entertaining as hell, even the 'spergy bits.

Chit, however, got old.  At first, I didn't mind him, just because I never really paid too much attention to what he had to say.  Sometimes he made a valid point, other times it was stuff I'd skim.  Time passed and he became a mod and then it was like 1984 - Big Brother was always watching.  Granted, I rarely posted then, but there were several times I wanted to participate in threads, but wouldn't, just because I'd seen how he reacted toward new posters and wanted to avoid getting belittled.  For me, that was the main reason I never posted - I just didn't want to deal with mods/regulars being a dick to me because I didn't have as high a post count.

Even as a lurker, I didn't like Wyborova and I'm pretty glad he (totally thought he was a girl this entire time,) isn't around.  He came across as Chit v2.0 - holier than thou and combative for the sake of being combative and to show how big his internet dick was.  When it was announced that Chris got two dogs and Wyborova got all preachy and dickish, after that forum got TOS'd, I took a break from Christory, because a few people during that time kind of turned me off to the whole community.

Anyway, IMHO, I like how the mods now have handled the unsavory people and since I've started sporadically posting, I've noticed that the community now is way friendlier and less elitist than it used to come off as (because of Chit and some of the other banned members who made it seem like they were the END ALL BE ALL of Christory and any question asked was automatically stupid because it'd been answered years/forums ago.)


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 21, 2013)

Funny, I thought Wyborova was a lesbian. He was especially disagreeable and the way he went off on trombonista was terrible.

I thought Blueberry was fine but then she began to passive-aggressively attack chit (after Osfos was banned) which then got worse and worse until "the incident".

I never encountered PDK and I have no idea who Slimz is. Anyone care to refresh me on what they did?


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 21, 2013)

Slimz was an A-Logger and PDK was a bit too obsessed with Megan.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 21, 2013)

I talk to Blue and Osfos on a semi-regular basis, and yes, they did get married. I forget how long ago it was, I just know it happened in the spring of this year.

Wyborova was a girl. A bisexual one. She's posted multiple pictures of herself proving it too. I remember I'd always get a little concerned because she had her Fur Affinity account publicly posted, and in my experience, that's usually not a good sign. However, she proved to not be some sort of freak. She did prove to be a cock sometimes, though. But she will admit to being one if that somehow makes it better.

I'll be honest, I don't really like Mew a whole lot, despite what people say about him being not all bad when you get to know him. That's... actually where the problem stems from. I don't care how much he tries to make up and all that. I just don't want to talk to him ever again. Even when I do things that aren't related to him at all, he takes it as some sort of attack aimed at him. Like, recently he thought I was dropping in and out of a chatroom simply because I'd see him and leave despite the fact that I do that all the time even when he's not around. I really just go in there to check up on what's been going on, then I leave, I rarely talk, he knows that, yet he still thinks I'm trying to be all passive aggressive with him. I really can't take it anymore.


----------



## Male (Jun 21, 2013)

He takes A LOT of things as an insult,  I remember one time a member talked about how he had trouble with this advanced math problem and Mew somehow thought the guy was being a showoff.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 21, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> He takes A LOT of things as an insult,  I remember one time a member talked about how he had trouble with this advanced math problem and Mew somehow thought the guy was being a showoff.


Oh yeah, I remember that. I mentioned that I was in college once, and he took that as an insult as well. I mean, I know I can be paranoid a lot, but god damn...


----------



## Niachu (Jun 21, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> From what I've read here, they did get married. Though like I mentioned, I remember before I was banned nobody like osfos. So I wonder what happened in those few months.
> 
> Ah well, I say congrats to them though!



Huh? Did one of them move? Osfos lives in the UK...


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 21, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I heard osfos moved to New Jersey.


----------



## Male (Jun 21, 2013)

He was in the UK, but moved to Nj to be with Blue.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 21, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was in NJ for a month, I think, when they got married. He went back to the UK for a bit, but I'm pretty sure he has plans on permanently moving to NJ. I think they've already got an apartment together.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 22, 2013)

Just asking though: Is Slimz the one who wants Chris to die in jail or something like that during the 28 October 2011 saga in the Yuku forums?


----------



## Bgheff (Jun 22, 2013)

yes


----------



## Pikimon (Jun 23, 2013)

I will always remember how 90% of the picture thread was just Chit posing at his acting things.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 23, 2013)

You know something, brother? Sometimes people change. Sometimes the change is for the worst, sometimes the change is for the best. 

The Hulkster can tell you first hand how people can change for the best. One example is The Big Bossman. At one point in time, man, the Bossman and the Hulkster were mortal enemies. The Bossman was managed by the Doctor of Style, Slick and had a tag team partner, Hakeem, the African Dream. They were called the Twin Towers. Well, that trio of superstars was a thorn in the Hulkster's side. The Hulkster had a tag team partner of his own at the time, Macho Man Randy Savage. This team was the Mega Powers. The Mega Powers and the Towers collided, with the Mega Powers coming out on top thanks in big part to Hulkamania. Well, brother, the Bossman eventually saw the error in his ways after Slick sold the Bossman's police work to The Million Dollar Man. At that point, the Hulkster realized that the Bossman could possibly be a Hulkamaniac deep down inside.

And speaking of Macho Man, well, brother, the Macho Man turned out to be jealous of the Hulkster and all the little Hulksters out there. Macho Man, brother, you need to realize, that Hulkamania is nothing to be jealous of. It is something to be earned, with the training, the prayers and the vitamins. And Macho Man, you didn't believe in the demandments of Hulkamania, which is why the Hulkster defeated you at Wrestlemania V. And if you want another title shot, brother, you just let the Hulkster know. The Hulkster is always ready to defend his title. WHATCHA GONNA DO, MACHO MAN, WHEN THESE 24 INCH PYTHONS, RUN WILD ON YOU?!!??


----------



## Holdek (Jun 24, 2013)

Was Blue a stripper?  (I don't mean the cam stuff, like professionally.)


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 24, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Was Blue a stripper?  (I don't mean the cam stuff, like professionally.)


I think she claimed to be a go-go dancer or something, which translated to Chit as stripper prostitute whore potential girlfriend.


----------



## Null (Jun 24, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this person still have a forum account? If so I have a special rank for them.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 24, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone from that situation never returned to the current forum with the exception of Mew.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 24, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Everyone from that situation never returned to the current forum with the exception of Mew.


Mew is here?


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 24, 2013)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He made an account when the forum went up. He was banned the same day Punchabunch was banned.


----------



## Male (Jun 24, 2013)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was Pinkyucat.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 24, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong.

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=265
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=113
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=141


----------



## Male (Jun 24, 2013)

*SpergAnarchistBagel* 

*
Wyborova 
*

Idiots


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 24, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh damn, I completely forgot about those. But murderdartxker wasn't part of Chitgate 2013.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 24, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> CompyRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



None of those were Murderdartxker.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 24, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Sophia was his alt after he got banned under Lady Gaga.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 24, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> I thought Sophia was his alt after he got banned under Lady Gaga.



That was that Blueberry.


Here are Murderdartxker's:
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=451
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=220
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=344


----------



## Bgheff (Jun 24, 2013)

Can't keep a banned sperg down it seems.


----------



## Male (Jun 24, 2013)

They will sperg out of control and eventually crash into slumber


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 24, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Was Blue a stripper?  (I don't mean the cam stuff, like professionally.)



I think she was. She mentioned it when I asked a question in the Politics thread on spergcityzone (the phrase used was "I'm a stripper, not a surgeon").


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 24, 2013)

If she mentioned it in a public post like that, I guess it's ok if I say that she indeed was. I think it was also mentioned in the nuclear flamewar last Winter anyway. 

But don't worry, my white armor is never coming off.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 25, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> They will sperg out of control and eventually crash into slumber



IDK.  Chris is lazy.  These 'Spergs are like the En'Spergizer Bunny.


----------



## Bgheff (Jun 25, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> If she mentioned it in a public post like that, I guess it's ok if I say that she indeed was. I think it was also mentioned in the nuclear flamewar last Winter anyway.
> 
> But don't worry, my white armor is never coming off.



Understandable.  All lolcows need at least one white knight.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Jun 25, 2013)

Since I've out of the loop for a long time, I noticed that FarmZombie and Someguy are not around here, or are they here with different usernames.

Wow I never realised Chit was such a creepy prick, He came across as a nice fellow.


----------



## Male (Jun 25, 2013)

Someguy is Hunter.
Don't know about FarmZombie


----------



## Niachu (Jun 25, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> Don't know about FarmZombie



After Obama won the election he never returned.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Jun 25, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Male said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did He do that?

Also what happened to American Christory X, I only seem to remember the guys who posted here often.


----------



## Midnight Kissy Bull (Jun 25, 2013)

TastyWB 2.0 said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he just disappeared into the real world, or he decided to frequent other forums. I miss the guy. He was amazingly well-spoken and thoughtful for a (then) 14-year-old.

But I do remember a few spats that Blue started with him, so that might have also been a factor in his disappearance.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 25, 2013)

TastyWB 2.0 said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I might have been responsible for his disappearance. I recall as soon as we got the relief forum up the day after the election, he came back, and I immediately showed him a chart of how pretty much every country in the world favored Obama as a president. I recall him saying something along the lines of, "oh fuck you," and that's the last I could remember from him. 

As for ACX, back in the day when the Chatzy chat was frequented more often, ACX was accused by Mew of posting the chat link on /cwc/ despite the fact that he was banned from the site a few weeks prior. I played along, thinking it was a joke, but the both of them were serious, and ACX got offended by the accusations and left not only the chat, but the forums as well, requesting that his posts be wiped and his account deleted. 

And I was planning on saying hi to you yesterday, but I got distracted. Welcome back.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Jun 25, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> And I was planning on saying hi to you yesterday, but I got distracted. Welcome back.



No worries, good to see you again 

Wait a minute FarmZombie was only 14, He was pretty well spoken compared to most 14 year olds.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 25, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Male said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was here after the election IIRC.  I remember him in the old politics thread when Chit went ape shit over gender-segregated public restrooms.  He PMed me that he didn't want to post in a thread were people were getting hysterical over stupid issues.  After that he kind of reduced his posting and I never saw him again after the forums were TOSed.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 25, 2013)

TastyWB 2.0 said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, ACX was 14. Farm Zombie was in college.

You know who else I miss? Stress Sigh. It's a shame law school took over his life.



			
				Holdek said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh jeez, I forgot about that. I really don't want to remember it, though.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 25, 2013)

I miss Lumber.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Jun 25, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> TastyWB 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shoot I got them mixed up, I remember Stress Sigh very well, another one I remember is Rusty, did He finally set off on his love quest for Asian women.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 25, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> You know who else I miss? Stress Sigh. It's a shame law school took over his life.



*stress sigh*


----------



## Male (Jun 25, 2013)

You know who I miss? 
That J Crowley guy


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Jun 25, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> You know who I miss?
> That J Crowley guy



Same here, especially his theory on how incontinence causes DA' AUTISM.


----------



## Surtur (Jun 25, 2013)

I miss Yaks.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 25, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> I miss Yaks.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 25, 2013)

Bgheff said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*NOOOOOOO!*


----------

